# Wanderlei Sig request



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

If some signature whiz kid could make me an awesome Wanderlei sig that'd be great. Like a gold theme'd be cool but I'm leaving it up to the artist for artistic integrity, so long as it looks bad ass (not hard to do with him)> :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will give it a go.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I will give it a go.


Thanks man!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey man, didn't think Toxic was going to do this and I was bored so gave it a shot. It's cool if you don't like it man, just practising .


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheers brah I love it!


----------

